# Bantock II



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Bantock's _Sappho_ song-cycle is quite marvelous... sensual... exotic... erotic... and the performances are quite special. Susan Bickley is exquisite. I have yet to get through the whole of _Omar Khayyam_... which is something of a hybrid... a song cycle... a vocal suite... and opera? One again it is a marvelous piece with a lush, exotic atmosphere. The performers expressed shock during the performance that such a magnificent work had been ignored for so long. It's been suggested that it is almost an aural equivalent of a great epic history film such as _The Ten Commandments, Gone with the Wind, Lawrence of Arabia_... or more recently, _The English Patient_. From what I have heard... there is something to this analogy... not that the music sounds like a Hollywood film score... but rather that it contains a similar grandiose breadth... theatricality... exoticism... splendor... and sheer entertainment value (in the very best sense).


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Bantok?- "sensual. . . exotic. . .erotic"- I would't have guessed. Thanks. I'll be hearing it.


----------

